

The woman who swapped home for a hut near Chechnya (BBC) - solstice
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-30796537

======
Geekette
The story reads so bizarrely: A man who loses interest in his wife orders her
to move countries to his ancestral home as opposed to just divorcing her? Then
she obeys and leaves her children to forges a new life elsewhere, makes no
effort to see them again, even after finding out they're no longer with her
husband?

The whole premise is so questionable, I wonder if the underlying story is a
crime being covered up.

------
jacquesm
The husband sounds like quite a piece of shit.

~~~
Fuxy
To be fair they both sound like quite a piece of work. There are very few
women who would willingly leave their children behind just because their
husband told them to not to mention leave them in foster care just because you
now have a life.

Part of being a parent is sacrificing everything in order to raise your
children regardless how old they are.

It's a tough life she choose so in a way that's probably best for the children
but still not fair to them.

~~~
Jem
That was my initial reaction. I certainly could not imagine a situation in
which I would voluntarily abandon my children to their father so that I could
go and live in another country. But I then began to wonder if there's more at
play here - physical and emotional abuse, for example, can make even the most
devoted of mothers do things that they ordinarily might not do.

I am trying to remember that we only have the parts of the story a) the mother
and b) the Beeb want us to actually read.

~~~
shiven
From my extensive expertise in _ahem_ armchair amateur psychoanalysis ... I
suspect a _major_ mental disorder/abuse component to the story.

Their kids ending up in foster care may be better for the kids than being
raised in a DSM certifiable parenting environment. At least in foster care the
expectations of _care_ are darn low, so less chance of being left with a sense
of betrayal into adulthood.

------
davidw
Those mountains must be a beautiful, and fascinatingly wild place.

I think Georgia is a place I'd happily visit; it looks like an interesting
crossroads between east and west, with a lot of pretty country. I wonder how
safe it is, though.

~~~
jdudek
It is very safe. People are extremely friendly—for example, I was invited by
strangers for a dinner a few times. The police is not corrupt. According to my
guidebook, wild dogs and rabies are the biggest concern.

Be prepared to see a lot of poverty, though. Especially if you’ve never been
to a formerly soviet country.

I’m from Poland and I have visited Georgia in 2011.

------
je42
Am I reading this right ? The children were abandoned by both parents ?

~~~
SyneRyder
Not quite (but close):

"Two of her children, aged nine and 12, who initially remained with her
husband, are now in foster care. With a different partner, she also had and
older child, a daughter who lives with her father."

~~~
facepalm
So two children were abandoned. Sad story.

~~~
je42
Very.

------
Pyret
She was born in the West, yet she had no free will to flip her husband off and
go live elsewhere in her town/Germany? What an odd story.

~~~
facepalm
She was not born in the West, the story mentions that she grew up in East
Germany (part of the Soviet Union).

------
ExpiredLink
> * was a housewife in Germany - but then her husband told her to pack her
> bags and leave the country. *

n.b. housewife in Germany != German housewife;

